# Where's My Money?



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

So, it seems that I may transfer my earnings at any time for a 50 cent sur-charge. However, if I leave the money in Uber's hands past Sunday night, it disappears?

My earnings from last (Sunday) night are gone. They are marked as "direct deposit". The thing is that my bank account has not been debited those monies.

Uber FAQ states that automatic deposits occur between Wednesday and Friday. Does this mean my earnings are just Travis' pocket money until then? WTF guy? I need that money. You can have the 50 cents!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

It's so can't double dip. If drivers know that Uber transfers funds on Tuesday with Direct Deposit then some people might try the fast pay on Monday night. It is to protect their ass.


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's so can't double dip. If drivers know that Uber transfers funds on Tuesday with Direct Deposit then some people might try the fast pay on Monday night. It is to protect their ass.


Direct Deposit is not an instantaneous transfer then? How could anyone "double dip" if the transfer happened instantaneously (as it does any other time)? I guess I don't know enough about banking. I assumed that "Direct Deposited" money would be in my account. It _would_ be a tragedy if the Uber money smurfs were carrying the cash to my account & I transferred those same monies (via internet webardry faster than the money smurfs) while said smurf was carrying it. We all know Uber is a very low-tech outfit. They use smurfs afterall.

The money is neither available in my partner app, nor in my bank account. It seems kind of odd that the money is nowhere for (potentially) 5 days. If it is gone on Sunday night, but (per the FAQ) does not have to be in my account until Friday, that's a long time for money to just be in limbo.

As I say, I'm (_obviously_) not a banker. But it seems a bit dodgy to hold my money for 5 days before giving it to me. One can do a lot in 5 days, especially when you extrapolate those numbers among thousands of drivers. Also, I _kind of needed_ that money. Had I known (in other words, had they made me aware in any way, shape, or form) that this was the procedure, I would have just pulled it out last night (via *faster-than-smurf intertechnological webardry*).

Lesson learned. Thanks for the info SEAL Team 5 ! It would have been nice to not need to ask the question, but I'll add that to the list of "*Things Uber doesn't tell you unless you ask (someone else)*"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

AVLien said:


> But it seems a bit dodgy to hold my money for 5 days before giving it to me. One can do a lot in 5 days, especially when you extrapolate those numbers among thousands of drivers.


It's actually among hundreds of thousands of drivers. You are very correct with your analogy. look at any big business when it comes to making a payment. An insurance company will hold a refund check for up to 8 weeks, a product that is sold on tv always states "allow 4-6 weeks for delivery" and even the IRS takes your money monthly only to give a refund more then 12 months later. Uber most likely has a revolving accounts payable in the tens of millions. The interest on that alone is in the millions.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Normally my weekly payment comes through on Tuesday night so when I wake up on Wednesday it is there. If you want instant pay you have to do it before Sunday night at midnight or something like that. Otherwise its locked in with the Wednesday payment.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

When doing Instant Pay my experience is don't do it at odd times like say 2-3 am on a Sunday morning when a lot of people are getting done work as sometimes mine gets lost in transit to say and becomes a deposit on Tues-Wed. I never had any issues doing instant pay during afternoons, weekday evenings but any time I ever try to do it in the wee hours of the night I have issues for the most part.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's actually among hundreds of thousands of drivers. You are very correct with your analogy. look at any big business when it comes to making a payment. An insurance company will hold a refund check for up to 8 weeks, a product that is sold on tv always states "allow 4-6 weeks for delivery" and even the IRS takes your money monthly only to give a refund more then 12 months later. *Uber most likely has a revolving accounts payable in the tens of millions. The interest on that alone is in the millions.*


Exactly why I instant pay at the end of my final trip Saturday night.


----------

